# Social events?



## **Joanna** (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello there! Have any of you discovered any socializing opportunities in Athens?
Joanna


----------



## titi (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, why dont you try Meetup dot com
There is a group called the Athens Friends Meetup Group that organises a lot of fun events in Athens.

Hope it helps!


----------

